# PIKE"S fault ?



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

I have often posted about my neighbor hunting buddy and best friend Rabbit and his dog house ( barn play house ) here are some pics of what PIKE has to deal with growing up with me - my lawyer has said he should be found harmless of all of his actions because of the environment he was raised in - U be the judge ! This is just the bar & poker room - for the safty of young forum members we can not show the rest - LOL


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice "Man Cave" REM........ 8)


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Oz - last pic is PIKE following Rabbit to the bucket of pig's ears - he has no loyalty !


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

It's only a temporary desertion REM! Do you blame him????


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Oz -did not once in a Pig's ear mean something ? LOL


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

R said:


> Oz -did not once in a Pig's ear mean something ? LOL


Times change and generations have different viewpoints.......... Pike must be a gen Y.........


----------

